# Toltrazuril (Baycox) lable information question



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So for those who use this product. Have you read on the label before that it says to refrigerate? It also says to keep at room temp so have no idea which is correct. 

I feel like if its to stay refrigerated it should come packaged with an icepack right? Mine didn't. 

I threw out my old old bottle and I never checked to see if it said that on it. 

But I received a complimentary replacement bottle for the one that arrived open (didnt loose much so I can still use it). 

I have one at the barn and now this new one. Trying to decide if it needs to go in the fridge or not.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does it give a temperature range it should be kept at?


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's a link. Says to keep it below 30 degrees C and keep from freezing. I keep mine in the fridge.
http://www.drugs.com/vet/baycox-toltrazuril-5-oral-suspension-can.html


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ksalvagno said:


> Does it give a temperature range it should be kept at?


says store below 30 degrees C (86*F) - or room temperature

then it says "product expires one year after opening, keep refrigerated"

which is why Im confused.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmmm never even read it. I didn't put mine in the fridge because it didn't come in an icepack, so didn't even think of it. I sure hope it isn't ruined.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Cathy would know- she uses Baycox I believe...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Where on your bottle does it say refrigerate Stacy? I just grabbed mine is says:

Storage:
Store below 30 C (room temperature)
See pack stamp for batch and expiry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep my in the frig as well..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maggie - below the bar code


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm mine doesn't have anything there.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I wasn't sure, so I put mine in the fridge when I received it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe it means to store in the fridge after it has been opened, before you can just leave it at room temp.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it doesnt have any special seal on it so I dont think thats it. But maybe -- usually if it means that it just flat out says "refrigerate after opening"


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

im stressing i ruined mine. I forgot i left it on the self in the barn for a month during the hot month of June. I always keep mine on the shelf in the house so idk. Ive got it back inside and cant afford anymore tell next yr. So hopping its ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If your bottle was out in some serious heat, it probably isn't good. The problem with giving stuff like that is the efficacy isn't as good. So you could potentially not be giving a strong enough dose and then create resistance. Then you aren't left with much for coccidia treatment. 

But just giving them more without knowing how strong it is, is bad also.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They shipped mine from FL during our heat wave and Im sure it didnt leave FL when it was below 86 degrees. So I will be contacting the company to see what their take on this is.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet your bottle is ok, Stacey but I would definitely call to be sure. But a bottle that has been sitting out in high heat for a month isn't going to be.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Got a response back. Said refrigerate after opening. Wish it was more clear on the packaging.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least now you know.

TiffofMo - I would definitely not use that Baycox since it wasn't refrigerated and also was heated up for a month.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

guess we can include that info when shareing about using Baycox...sure hope there wasnt a lot of loss of meds for everyone


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im annoyed and I plan on writing a review


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

StaceyRosado said:


> Got a response back. Said refrigerate after opening. Wish it was more clear on the packaging.


Thanks for posting. Guess my one bottle is ruined! So glad its such cheap stuff to throw away now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would contact them. I think the more they hear that the packaging needs to be more clear they will fix it!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a bottle that's been open for 3 weeks, unrefrigerated. But, I keep it in a cabinet in the house where its around 65 degrees. Do you think its ok still? I sure hate to throw away a brand new bottle. This is the first time I ordered it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not toss it just yet... call the company and see what they think..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's under the 86 degrees so yeah according to the packaging it's fine


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

I failed to read the small print about refrigerating after opening as well. But one of the problems is that using Baycox for goats is "Off Label". It is made for horses, the dose for a horse is the whole 200 ml bottle. BTW most of the effective medications for goats are " off label".


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had mine sitting on the counter in my kitchen for a couple weeks. Just put it in the refrigerator. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Talked to horseprerace.com today via email. They said "Refrigeration not necessary as long as its kept cool"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Perhaps the refrigerate after opening was an after thought, from when people started buying it for their goats. Just to be sure it wasn't getting to warm. In some areas 86* is cool.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

According to Plumb's Veterinarian handbook.. It says the 2.5% solution should be stored at temperatures at 25 degrees Celsius or below..


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

Didn't see the refrigerate after opening on the Toltrazuril bottle. So, kept in my barn here in Florida. Been in the 80's during the day. worked great for a couple weeks, then stopped working, used Sulmet and Coccidia cleared up in a couple days. I should have known that any medications need to be kept cool during the summer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm, and we might also be getting to the bottom of why some people are having trouble with it working for them. This is going to be helpful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

would certainly be a good explanation for it 

very frustrating indeed


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

When in doubt ... Put medications in the fridge. Went to Sears yesterday and bought a small fridge - on sale - to put in my barn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My vet told me to always store meds in frig for longer life..unless it state DO NOT REFRIGERATE. Plus it keeps my bottles clean from barn dust


----------

